# اصنع جهاز لاسلكي



## kaaoda (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الادوات:
هوائي

عدد2مكثف 10فولت 100بيكرو فاراد
عدد1مقاومة22كيلو
عدد1مقاومة1كيلو
عدد3مقاومة10كيلو
عدد2متكاملة s9015 ؛c331
عدد2متكاملة s9014 ؛c331
عدد1مكثف سيرامبك 104نانو
عدد2مكثف سيراميك473نانو
عدد1مكثف سيراميك 472نانو
عدد1مكثف سيراميك 82نانو
عدد 1مكثف سيراميك 58نانو 
عدد1مكثف سيراميك 68نانو
عدد1مكثف سيراميك 47نانو
عدد1مكثف سيراميك 15نانو
عدد1مكثف سيراميك 502نانو
عدد1متكاملة s9018؛c331
عدد1زر
عدد1مقاومة 56كيلو
عدد1مقاومة 580كيلو
عدد1مقاومة 58كيلو
عدد1مقاومة 330كيلو
عدد1سماعة {سبيكر}
قطعة نحاس بالفبر 4×6 سم
خطوات العمل :
ستأتي بقطعة النحاس ثم تطبع رسمة الدائر على ورقة من طابعة ليزر وتضع الورقة على النحاس وتمشي عليها بالمكواه وبعدها تنزع الورقة فستجد رسمة الدائرة فتمسك علبة ورنيش اي مادة عازلة وترشها على النحاس وتتركها لتجف ثم تضع عليها حمض الحديدوس وانتبه الا يلمس الحمض يدك واتركها دقيقتين وبعدها اغسلها بالماء وحاول ان تزيل الرسمة فبعد ان تزيلها ستجد الرسمة محفورة في النحاس وبعدها اثقب الدوائر وضع ارجل المقاومات والمكثفات ...الخ في الثقوب والحمها من الاسفل بالقصدير وبعدها احضر بطارية 9فولت ستكون ب5جنيهات مصرية واوصلها بمخارج الكهرباء التي في الدائرة ولكن بعد ان تصنع هذا اصنع واحدا مثله ليستقبل الصوت ولا تنسوني من الدعاء لي ولمصر وبالمناسبة الادوات تباع عند مركز النخيلي بباب اللوق بمصر وبالله التوفيق:14:ولكن فيما بعد سانشر صورة الدائرة


----------



## عالم التقني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

لا اعلم ما قيمة ان تضع الادوات اخي ولا يوجد مخطط لمشروعك

اين المخطط الهندسي حتى نطبق ما قلته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## yasser 2005 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخى على مجهودك .
اين الرسم التخطيطى لهذة المكونات .


----------



## kaaoda (5 نوفمبر 2011)

سيرفع باذن الله


----------



## mortar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

تم نشر الرسم في موضوع أخر


----------

